# We Need a Different Slogan!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

With Ford in doubt, we really need a new slogan, I've come up with a few ideas, If you can think of another, feel free to post them.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I like "Redd Alert" but that would probably have to be changed since he might not re-sign.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I like Redd Aleart too. But even if he was traded it would be a Redd Aleart so we should change it to that.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Redd Alert is good.

But maybe

We are good too, but the rest of our division is better.

The bucks are a weird team, they don't exactly play like scrubs, and they aren't exactly a bad team. Just Detroit is good, Indiana is alright post fight, Cleveland and Chicago just got better this year, and Milwaukee got left in the dust. They aren't going to make the playoffs this year, but could if they were in the Atlantic.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

[email protected] they exactly don't play like scrubs....

just cuz the Bulls have a better record, I would take the Bucks to beat them in a 7 game series....


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd say Redd Alert sounds good. They should think of changing it to that.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think another good one is:
You are now entering the Redd Zone.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

How about Seeing Redd? 

Of the ones up there I like Redd Alert best.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I thought of Ford Driven, but I can see why you want to change it. Redd alert is the best of the bunch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about "Knuck if you Buck?" No but seriously, 

*Code Redd: Operation Bucks Win*


----------

